# Another clueless newbie with a wood lathe



## RobertMP (11 Jan 2007)

I've been watching ebay (along with quite a few others that use the forum I think) for a while now and seeing the range of prices things go for.

I kept thinking a lot of stuff seems to go too high so I started looking elsewhere for adverts. I found this site which seems to list adverts from the likes of loot / daltons weekly (only guessing those titles).

http://193.243.131.17/classhome.php?class_id=33&trader_id=8899&class_name=Tools

The site is adtrader.co.uk but comes up as numbers in my browser. Anyway the ads can be sorted by date and distance from you. You have to phone a premium rate number to contact the seller. I called and asked for their phone number then called back. Premium rate was only 20 seconds worth.

Lots of other machinery ads there as well as lathes (use the keyword search).

Hope that might help someone else that is looking.

What did I get?

I now have an Axminster m950 variable speed with stand, standard 2 rests and arm, live center and one drive center. Great condition with no rust or marked paitwork. I was also given 10 various largish lumps of wood to get me started. The seller suggested I find a woodturning club and by pure coincidence another thread here is for a local club 

Cost me £200 for a lathe that is just under 4 years old and looks the same as the current model to my untrained eye. Cost me a bit of effort too as he had a bad back and I had to get it all through his house from a shed in his back garden. Said he has a new Poolwood machine on the way.

So if I can't find the answers for myself expect some very basic questions soon 

Now what can I do with no chisels :?:


----------



## ike (11 Jan 2007)

I'm in there with you. Now you'll want some chisels, gouges and scrapers, oh and a grinder, and a widget jig to grind the gouges...and then a chuck,...and then.. :roll: 

it's going to be an addiction I suspect!

cheers,

ike


----------



## RobertMP (11 Jan 2007)

Patience has never been my strong point.

Put it together... checked it worked... then I just had to try something 

So armed only with a couple of large files with the ends sharpened I set to on a rectangular piece of wood about 5 inches long.

the lathe







the 'tools'






closer look






And my first ever home woodturning 






Last time I turned wood was about 36 years ago at school and I still have the 8" dia bowl I made then. It looks crude and has a crack or 2 but I'll keep it 

Got a feeling I'm going to be well and truly hooked by this!


----------



## Blister (11 Jan 2007)

Good on yer mate 

Way to go 

look forward to your future turnings 

8)


----------



## Anonymous (11 Jan 2007)

Robert that was a good buy!


----------



## Mezza (11 Jan 2007)

Well done Robert I hope my first attempt will be half as good.

Mez


----------



## CHJ (11 Jan 2007)

Yes You’re hooked, but please at least put some handles on those file tangs, if they catch they could embed themselves in your wrists, or stomach.


----------



## dickm (11 Jan 2007)

Blister":2ag9w3ky said:


> [snip]
> 
> look forward to your future turnings
> 
> 8)



Agreed, but for heaven's sake get some proper chisels, or a suit of armour before you try anything more!!


----------



## RobertMP (11 Jan 2007)

Thanks all 

It was surprisingly easy considering the tools. And great fun.

Should have asked the guy what species woods he gave me.


So where do I look for chisels and what do I buy first? I like the idea of a good brand bought used but I'm not averse to buying new. I've read enough here to avoid cheap sets on ebay and probably sets of chisels full stop as they may include ones you don't need?

Trend Airshield is high on my must have list now too


----------



## RobertMP (11 Jan 2007)

dickm":3div7baj said:


> Blister":3div7baj said:
> 
> 
> > [snip]
> ...



I kept moving the rest near the work and played it pretty safe with eye protection etc.

I used to be in business making lighting and many small run special products had metal reflectors made in the spinning shop. They frequently turned wooden chucks in there (sometimes 1 meter in diameter!) and never used anything other than large files with sharpened ends for the wood cutting. So I knew it would work.


----------



## paulm (11 Jan 2007)

Try http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/index.html, the online shop is horrible to use but they have everything you will need and you can always order their catalogue which is a lot better, or here http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## treefella83 (11 Jan 2007)

i do nearly all my online shopping at Stiles & Bates i rate them highly.


----------



## RobertMP (11 Jan 2007)

CHJ":u22xxd7g said:


> Yes You’re hooked, but please at least put some handles on those file tangs, if they catch they could embed themselves in your wrists, or stomach.



Fair comment but I won't be using them again and it was a pretty small piece.

- -- - -
re tools..

I was hoping for suggestions as to what to buy as much as where but all help appreciated


----------



## colin macdiarmid (11 Jan 2007)

nice lathe and a nice piece of turning, welcome to the world of I am hooked on woodturning


----------



## PowerTool (11 Jan 2007)

Looks nice,very impressive for a first piece  
As far as chisels go,I agree with the idea of _not_ buying one great big set.HSS chisels are worth spending the money on (compared to carbon steel) - but depends on what you are making as to what you might need.
There is no reason why you can't buy two or three chisels to start with,and add to them as you discover the need for others - doesn't seem like it costs as much if spread over a few months :wink: 
If you want a set,there is the Perform 6 piece set on Axminster for under £50,or Screwfix do a five-piece set for about the same price (I started with the Screwfix set,and have added to it since..quite a lot,actually..  )

Good luck with whatever you decide,and keep the pictures coming.

Andrew


----------



## paulm (12 Jan 2007)

If you think you will start mainly with spindle turning (between centres), which is likely to be the case if you don't have a face plate or chuck for the lathe, then would suggest the following tools:

Roughing gouge 3/4"
Spindle gouge 10mm
Parting tool 6mm or thereabouts, possibly diamond profile

These would get you up and running and then you could later add further sizes as needed and a skew.

When you are ready to turn bowls and similar will need to add abowl gouge or two in different sizes and some scrapers of different profiles to start with.

Hope this helps, it's only a personal suggestion so others may have additional/different thoughts.......

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

That size measurement for a gouge - is that the width of the groove shape inside or the overall outside width of the tool? i.e. is a half inch gouge really about an inch wide overall?

I've spent my working life solving design problems and working out how to produce products (but all in sheet metal) and I was wondering if people always buy a tool for a job or (as is my instinct) buy a lump of hss and make the simple shapes yourself?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2007)

RobertMP":34mr588a said:


> I've spent my working life solving design problems and working out how to produce products (but all in sheet metal) and I was wondering if people always buy a tool for a job or (as is my instinct) buy a lump of hss and make the simple shapes yourself?



Take a look at the tool variations on offer and by all means make your own ... I know I can't make a gouge as good as a bought one but when it comes to scrapers, skewchy gouge etc. ... I can and do make my own variations.

I often use silver steel (our local Cromwell tools is the cheapest in this area) for tool making... cheap chinese chisels are a good source for expeimenting with shapes for scapers... if it works then you can consider making one from good quality steel...

measuement... not the overall width, it's the width of the flute...


----------



## Taffy Turner (12 Jan 2007)

RobertMP":1nbpso9r said:


> Should have asked the guy what species woods he gave me.



It looks very much like London Plane to me - AKA Lacewood because of the figure.

Plane is very easy to turn IMHO, and also easy to obtain for free - watch out for the council pruning any trees growing on city streets, or in urban parks, as these are very often Plane trees, as they are very resistant to pollution. Actually, given how windy it has been lately, there should be plenty of free timber lying around - just remember to ask permission first.

Regards

Gary


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

oldsoke":1qsqw8af said:


> cheap chinese chisels are a good source for expeimenting with shapes for scapers... if it works then you can consider making one from good quality steel...



So a 'scraper' is what I was doing with the end of an 18" file - not a whippy bit of sheet steel? Time to get a book I think


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2007)

Yes!... very different from a cabinet maker's scraper!!

Check out turning tool makers' sites (link to Ahsley Iles on my site) for pix and descriptions...


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

If someone should stumble into this thread in the next two hours - could you tell me if this is worth a punt? All a bit vague so a gamble in any case I guess.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250070279097&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:UK:12


Thanks.


----------



## NickWelford (12 Jan 2007)

They look pretty good - could well be a number of Robert Sorby chisels there - retail £25 upwards - I would go for it, but set a limit of 100 maybe.


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

Thanks. I was thinking 100 maybe 110. I'm the kind that waits for the last 15 seconds so I've got a couple of hours to think about it


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

Looks like I'll be leaving that one based on how the bidding is going.


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

Looked again and the brand seemed to be 'home of woodworking' of which I can find no trace so let it go.

Plenty of other things I *should* be doing instead of turning so at least I can get on with them a bit longer.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2007)

Robert, I think that may be Craft Supplies Brand...


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

Craft Supplies was the only hit on Google but could not find anything with that branding on the site.

Wasn't going to go for a set but these seem to have the main items -

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section//sn/RPWRPCHS8


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2007)

> Craft Supplies was the only hit on Google but could not find anything with that branding on the site.


If you go on their website to the tools section it's possible to read the brand name on the larger pics

You can see the record range here:
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.pl?c=TURNING-TOOLS note they appear to have some offers on at the moment... check any local dealer you may have...

In addition to a 3/8 spindle gouge, roughing out gouge I'd recommend a Chris Stott style parting tool (see here: http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=29650&src=froogle chris' has a plastic handle and cheaper if you can get one.

Some folks recommend a skew for beginners but I'd suggest waiting until you've become comfortable with using the others mentioned... it will be easier to learn the joys of the skew :wink:


----------



## Blister (12 Jan 2007)

Hi RobertMP

Are you interested in a set of Draper High Speed Steel turning tools ?

Set number AWL44 on the draper web site , 6 in total all in a wooden case and still in the draper carton 

NEW NEVER USED 

Purchased by my dad with a Draper Lathe , thats still in the box as well UNUSED 

The set Retails for £121 , but make a good offer and I will ask him 

can Email photos if you PM me your email address 

:lol:


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

Blister,

Looked at so many chisels my head is spinning 

That set is £73 here

I'm no brand snob but I've not had good experiences in the past with Draper tools. I know Record Power are budget tools as well but somehow I get the impression they may be better. Quite prepared to be corrected though.

Assuming I overcome my unreasonable prejudice any offer would be based on the price above so not sure it would interest you if you paid full price.


----------



## Blister (12 Jan 2007)

Try and make an offer 

They are High speed steel , not the cheap carbon steel 

and there would be no postage as you are local !!!


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2007)

They are the same tools as sold by many other Brands, I started with the Axminster Perform branded version in exactly the same box.

Nothing fancy and not a lot of finese about the handles but solid enough and still in use, others bought are only used to compliment them not replace them.


----------



## RobertMP (13 Jan 2007)

Axminster perform hss set is only £44.40 ! Doesn't look quite the same though.

£50 for the Draper set Blister?


----------



## Wanlock Dod (13 Jan 2007)

I have a set of Record Power tools, and they certainly work, but also have a couple of Sorby tools, and find that they seem to hold a rather better edge for longer, they are more expensive though.

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## Russell (13 Jan 2007)

Don't buy a set they are a compromise and often one or two of the chisels are smaller than really required You would be better with an 1 1/42 roughing gouge that a 3/4 and possibly a bigger scraper and skew chisel than in most sets. IMO its better to maybe buy Crwon or Hamlet good chisels at a reasonable price and buy 3 or 4 now and add to it for about the same money and get better chisels because you will buy them eventually when you need then believe me I did.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jan 2007)

It just so happens that I have a 1 1/4" Record RoG for sale... £20 ovno... used twice... I prefer a skew!


----------



## RobertMP (13 Jan 2007)

Think I might end up clicking 'buy' just to stop looking at web pages 

The Rutlands chisels don't look bad. Don't know if the user reviews can be trusted there but they are good too.

This is what is currently sitting in the 'basket'

DKWK29 1 1/2" Roughing Gouge
19.95 
DKWK28 3/4" Roughing Gouge
9.95 
DKWK41 3/8" Spindle Gouge
6.95 
DKWK30 3/4" Diamond Section Parting Tool
9.95 
DKWK34 1" Skew Chisel
9.95 
DKWK26 3/8" Bowl Gouge
9.95 
DKWK39 1 1/2" Round Nose Scraper
16.95 
XT700 Precision Scroll Chuck Kit
99.95 
XT700B Mini Jaws - 25mm
29.95 
Total before carriage: 213.55

I read the posts about chucks and possible problems but with the leverage of paying by credit card I think it may be worth trying.

Any comments before I spend more than I did on the lathe?


----------



## Blister (13 Jan 2007)

RobertMP":39gabfe2 said:


> Axminster perform hss set is only £44.40 ! Doesn't look quite the same though.
> 
> £50 for the Draper set Blister?



Just asked Dad and he said HOW MUCH !!!!

so i think thats a no 

£70 if you collect from Dagenham 

Ring Dad ( John ) on 0208 595 2709 

Allen


----------



## joekid (27 Jan 2007)

hello chaps, hope this helps its saved me a fortune untill i get some propper tools, i gathered as many old wood chisels as poss, i then got a cheap/£11 bench grinder, then shaped a dollop of chisels into what look similar to woodturning chisels and wow im well impressed, ive turned loads of stuff ,and i dont feel inferior , in fact its great,untill i win the lotto anyway,have a look around flee markets,id post some pics but am having probs with images, have a good un lads,


----------

